# Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?



## Clastron (15. April 2010)

*Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen ob meine SSD im PC gekühlt werden muss ich habe zwar 2 Lüfter in der Front für die SSD hab sie aber aus.
Und mein PC läuft am Tag um die 15Std. am Stück. Ist des jetzt besser das ich die Lüfter anmachen sollte und die SSD kühlen soll oder kann ich die Lüfter auch auslassen und mir passiert troztdem nichts mit der SSD das die durchbrennt etc. ???

MFG


----------



## Wargrown (15. April 2010)

*AW: Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*

Glaub nich das du de Kühlen musst.
Obwohl es gibt doch sogar ne SSD mit Lüfter.


----------



## Clastron (15. April 2010)

*AW: Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*

also das heißt das ich mir eig. keine sorgen machen muss bei langen pc betrieb das da nichts kaputt geht


----------



## BaSeMaN (15. April 2010)

*AW: Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*

Wäre mir neu wenn man ne SSD kühlen müsste.

Da sind doch keine Teile mehr drin oder dran die Wärme erzeugen könnten wie bei herkömmlichen Festplatten.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. April 2010)

*AW: Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*

Da eine SSD im Prinzip keine wärme entwickelt muss sie auch nicht gekühlt werden 
Noch unsinniger als bei HDDs!


----------



## Phil_5 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Da eine SSD im Prinzip keine wärme entwickelt muss sie auch nicht gekühlt werden
> Noch unsinniger als bei HDDs!



stimmt 
Meine SSD hat sogut wie keinen luftzug und hat trotzdem ne angenehme temperatur wobei die 2 normalen HDD's für etwas Frischluft dankbar sind.


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2010)

*AW: Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*



Phil_5 schrieb:


> stimmt
> Meine SSD hat sogut wie keinen luftzug und hat trotzdem ne angenehme temperatur wobei die 2 normalen HDD's für etwas Frischluft dankbar sind.


  wie warm sind denn die HDD´s ? weil eig ist denk ich unter 32 oder so sogar schlecht ^^


----------



## Phil_5 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*

so um die 40° sind se...
siehe "Phil's HTPC" inner sig. da musste n lüfter dran 

Die SSD hängt rechts von den beiden Platten neben dem 2*5.25 Einschub - und da kommt wirklich sogut wie kein Lüftchen hin


----------



## Clastron (16. April 2010)

*AW: Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*

gut suber danke ^^


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

*AW: Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man eine SSD kühlen muss. Meine ist selbst nach 8 Stunden noch immer kalst bis saukalt, sind ja auch keine beweglichen Teile vorhanden.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*

 Man kann natürlich eine SSD extra kühlen, dann wird diese noch 'cooler', als so'n Teil ohnehin schon ist 
*Scherz*
Nein, eine SSD kannst Du in der hintersten, am schlechtesten belüfteten Ecke des Gehäuses verbannen, das macht gar nichts. Im Ursprung wurden SSD's für die amerikanische Armee entwickelt, die Dinger können viel mehr ab, als jemals im normalen Hausgebrauch von der Platte abverlangt wird.
Wenn denn mal bezahlbare Terrabyte-SSD's verfügbar sind, werde ich keine konventionelle Festplatte mehr kaufen.
Alleine schon die Performance Ssssssssssssssssd  Hab' eine Corsair Nova-Series 64 GB


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2010)

*AW: Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*

eine SSD muss nicht gekühlt werden ,da sie keine starke wärme entwickelt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*

Recht hat er, kein Problem erkannt- Frage gebannt 
 [Thread geschlossen]


----------



## Clastron (16. April 2010)

*AW: Muss meine SSD gekühlt werden?*

jo Danke Leute


----------

